# Pinto Move Over For The Ultimate.....?



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Truth is so much funnier than fiction ever could be. I remeber these well and avoided them like the plague for obvius reasons.

One long term owner thought it is not a bad car I've only rolled it once...


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

That's hilarious!


----------



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

If you like Top Gear...

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/60_minutes/video/?pid=9lNb2DlvD1YjtNeHQylZkZ7nU41w_mnI&vs=homepage&play=true


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I want to know how you change the front tire if it goes flat.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah... But it makes for a great Space Shuttle...
Click here, and prepare to be amazed!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Top Gear is the best show ever put onto televison. We even got a non-car nut into the show.
I still want the 3 story RV


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

thefulminator said:


> I want to know how you change the front tire if it goes flat.


 Oh come on thats easy







. You just need a couple of blokes, one to sit on the back and another to lift the front while you undo the lug nuts. Twisting side to side is the main issue so chock the wheels like we do our campers.

Or as the show so aptly shows just tip it on its side and everything is at an easy height.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jasonrebecca said:


> Top Gear is the best show ever put onto televison.


Agreed! Even my DW, who is most decidedly not a car guy, loves it.
I think my DS has designs on being a future Stig!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Watch out Ben Collins!
If only we could get open wheel racing back to PIR.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

jasonrebecca said:


> Top Gear is the best show ever put onto televison. We even got a non-car nut into the show.
> I still want the 3 story RV


Brings a whole new meaning to the the term "weight distribution"


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jasonrebecca said:


> Watch out Ben Collins!
> If only we could get open wheel racing back to PIR.


It's there. Little open wheels... but it's there!

Below: DS winning his class at the Region 7 IKF Road Race, Portland International Raceway on May 15, 2010.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

